

Stock drops from $102.00 to $0.01 in 2 seconds - pldpld
http://www.nanex.net/StrangeDays/05132011.html

======
Yxven
Will someone explain why the trades are canceled? I feel like they're playing
with fire and not getting burned. Is that fair to the average investor?

